# Die schönste Film-/Serien - Lovestory



## ZOMBIE (10 Nov. 2014)

*Welches Paar rührte euer Herz?

Ich gebe einige vor:

1. Piper + Leo (Charmed)
2. Molly + Sam (Ghost-Nachricht von Sam)
3. Peggy + Al (Eine schrecklich nette Familie)
4. Scully + Mulder (Akte X)
5. Horatio Caine + Marisol (CSI Miami)*


----------

